# Tips for Reloading questions (possible sticky?)



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

When asking questions about loads or problems with load please provide as much detailed information as possible. While many of us have reference materials to research and answer such questions we need all the infomation. It is difficult to answer a question with only 1/2 the needed information.

Caliber/guage
Brass/hull type and size
Powder type, designation and load weight
Primer type and size
Bullet size/type or shot weight/size
Weapon fired from
Specific details of the problem.

We will be glad to help if we can.


----------

